# Cold weather



## ebr (Sep 6, 2019)

So, any concern for the Snook with temps all the way down in the keys forecast for mid-40's tonight? I would suspect a single night that low probably won't be a problem but just checking...


----------



## DBStoots (Jul 9, 2011)

Shouldn't be a problem unless the low temp's are sustained over a longer period. That's what happened back in 2010 when we lost thousands of fish in the ENP. It was one of the saddest things I've ever seen.


----------



## Shadowcast (Feb 26, 2008)

As long as the water stays above 55 degrees and does get below that for an extended period of time, they should be good.


----------

